# Honeybee & killer bees



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

i know how a bumblebee is bread pastel x spider but what is breed to produce a honeybee and killer bee


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

simple solution for the honeybee 









=

honeybee

and 








+








=

killer bee 

hope this helps m8


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

killerbee=superpastel spider
Honeybee = spider ghost
Queen bee = spider pastel lesser platinum
(I had to ask about the honey and queen (and she made me add this) )


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

Tops said:


> killerbee=superpastel spider
> Honeybee = spider ghost
> Queen bee = spider pastel lesser platinum
> (I had to ask about the honey and queen (and she made me add this) )


never seen a queen bee can you get pics from who ever yopu asked please


----------



## _dave_ (Feb 8, 2007)

NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection 2

take a look


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

_dave_ said:


> NERD - New England Reptile Distributors - NERD's Ball Python Collection 2
> 
> take a look


you should be ashamed making me druel damn there so many amazing snakes there

i want a coral glow pastel now then how do you make one of then bet no one know that one ?


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Queen Bee













Pic from NERD


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> you should be a shamed making me druel damn there so many amazing snakes there
> 
> i want a coral glow pastel now then how do you make one of then bet no one know that one ?


 
The coral glow pastel is orange ghost caramel albino pastel


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> The coral glow pastel is orange ghost caramel albino pastel


can you be very kind and brake that down in to stages for me as in what yuo breed what to then what you breed that to please


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

I can try :lol2:


The Coral Glow is a double recessive morph (think snow) 

One way of doing it from scratch is to breed an orange ghost to a caramel albino, all babies will be normal appearing double hets for coral glow.

Breed two of these together for your 1 in 16 chance of producing a coral glow, we'll say you do get one. You would then breed the coral glow to a pastel to produce half a clutch of pastels double het for coral glow.

Breed one of these pastel double hets back to one of your original double hets (or one of its siblings) and with alot of luck you'll produce a coral glow pastel.


Hope this makes sense, its late and i have a banging headache : victory:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> I can try :lol2:
> 
> 
> The Coral Glow is a double recessive morph (think snow)
> ...


cheers casey


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

voodoo dave said:


> cheers casey


 
Infact ignore every word ive just said, its all rubbish.

The orange ghost x caramel albino gives you the *caramel* glow not the coral glow.

Ive had a look for the genetics behind the coral glow and all i can find is "unknown, possibly dominant" which is also rubbish, someone obviously knows to be producing designer morphs from it.

Sorry mate : victory:


----------



## Voodoo Royal Morphs (Mar 15, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Infact ignore every word ive just said, its all rubbish.
> 
> The orange ghost x caramel albino gives you the *caramel* glow not the coral glow.
> 
> ...


ive asked NERD dont know if they will actally let me know but i know it has somthing to do with breeding a Whitesmoke Albino to a ???

how do you get a whitesmoke then

forget that dont think you can breed whitesmoke albino.


----------

